# Tea wine...



## BIGJEFF (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anybody ever done that?
does it taste somewhat like ice tea?
Do you have a receipe?

Thanks


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 4, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> Has anybody ever done that?
> does it taste somewhat like ice tea?
> Do you have a receipe?
> 
> Thanks



Allie has made tea wine. I have a batch awaiting to be started. I have to bottle 22 gallons first. Running out of space and carboys and airlocks. You know I though 6 carboys was enough, then 10, 12, 15 now 20 plus. It NEVER ENDS!

Allie's recipe is in the recipe section as Black Tea???? My only curoscity is one tea bag makes a pot of tea. The recipe calls for an entire box for I believe 1 gallon. I would think 1 box could do 5 gallons.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Allie has made tea wine. I have a batch awaiting to be started. I have to bottle 22 gallons first. Running out of space and carboys and airlocks. You know I though 6 carboys was enough, then 10, 12, 15 now 20 plus. It NEVER ENDS!
> 
> Allie's recipe is in the recipe section as Black Tea???? My only curoscity is one tea bag makes a pot of tea. The recipe calls for an entire box for I believe 1 gallon. I would think 1 box could do 5 gallons.



Thx! I looked for tes only, never taught to look in the "B" section!!


----------



## DasK (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm dredging this post up, because with the temperature spiking at 104 right now, I've been contemplating some kind of tea concoction.


----------



## deboard (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a batch of Rooibos tea wine going right now. Not sure what happens with regular tea, but the rooibos concoction I made fermented for 4-5 weeks before settling down. I watched the SG and it very slowly but surely was creeping down. I racked it at about 1.02 because I was tired of having it in the primary. Then it proceeded to keep bubbling for another 2 weeks. Starting to drop sediment now.


----------

